# Side Detection light won't turn off



## KathGannon (Apr 10, 2021)

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel: the passenger side detection light on the mirror is on and won't turn off. I understand from other posts that the module is expensive and behind the rear tire/under bumper. Is there a way to disable this side detection (pull a fuse? Which one?) so we can deal with this module at a later date? Concerned the light staying on (more of a distraction than anything) will drain the battery. 

~Illinois girl


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres two modules, one for each side

cant pull a fuse cuz the circuit is more than just the side detection, when mine shorted out it took out the touch screen in the dash as well

i unplugged both of mine, leaves you with side detection warning in the DIC every time you start the car, but the yellow light in the mirror is gone.


----------



## Hoosiertech (Apr 24, 2020)

I have the driver side light stuck on. Is the module reachable from underneath?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Hoosiertech said:


> I have the driver side light stuck on. Is the module reachable from underneath?


Yes. When mine went out it took my radio screen out. I had to pull over at a gas station and lay underneath the rear bumper to unplug both.


----------



## Hoosiertech (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok, thanks.... I'll have to get under and check it out....


----------

